# I needed a bigger chainsaw



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

And someone else to run it :laughing:

Well i got to the country today and after finding a chainsaw that worked, I got to cuttin. That tree grew since last week . 

Anyway, me and Gene worked on it and finally got it down. We were using a 16" chainsaw. TOO SMALL This tree was a monster (IMO)

So the trunk looks ok except there was rot at the very base on one side. There was also rot at the top of the tree. Is this normal? The tree was struck by lighting near the top. Would this cause the tree to rot in different places?

There were also ants in the rotten part of pic 3. 

I saw a grub worm crawl out of the soft area at the base. 

I still think there is alot of good wood in this tree. From the base to the crotch is about 7 ft. long and 36" at the base. And I think that the two limbs (?) coming off of it will yield some more as well. They are about 16-20" in diameter.

Another question: I know I cant get an exact answer to this, but just to have the trunk milled, I am thinking 6/4 maybe (tell me if you think different) how many hours should it take to have that done. I will be paying by the hour and dont want to get jacked out of my money. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It depends on how you're having it milled, and how much rot there is. If you're having it milled into very specific dimensions and he's trying to cut the best figure etc. it could take two to three, depending on how often you interact with him and study the log etc. If it takes three hours you were giving him way too many instructions IMO.  

If you like the way he's cut for you in the past just give him your general parameters and turn him lose on it. It's a good size log, but even with a manual mill it shouldn't take more than 1.5 to 2 hours I wouldn't think, unless as said y'all are doing a lot of contemplation between passes and turns.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks TT. I was thinking that I should be able to get about 300 bf from the trunk (depending on the amount of rot). If I can get that much @ $65.00 an hr milling ($130.00 2 hrs) it wouldnt be a bad deal.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is that a boring beetle larva hanging out the end of the buck log in the first picture? I just milled a white oak log that had been dead for a couple of years and I have powder post beetles and larve in the lumber. I sprayed some of the wood with no-tox antifreeze but there seems to still be some of them around. I know the antifreeze makes the wood undesirable for them to eat but I want to kill the little suckers. I hear bora care will kill them but I can't find it locally.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Bugman, it looked like a grub worm to me, but I dont know what one of them larva looks like. Maybe Ill google it.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

OK, I did search on beetle larva....looks just like a grub worm :blink:. Not sure what kind of beetles we got in TX, but I guess it could be.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

chop it up before the little bug ger eats the lot:laughing::laughing:


----------

